# SSD Temperatur normal?



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Hallo!


Habe mal ne Frage bezüglich der SSD Temperatur. Ist die normal? Ich dachte eine SSD ist deutlich kühler weil die so wenig Strom verbraucht.
Die SSD ist hinterm Mainboard befestigt.  Also in keinen Airflow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben456 (26. Mai 2018)

Ist ganz normal, meine SSD ist auch so warm wie meine HDD. Meine SSD hat ne Temperatur von 29 Grad, in meinem 2. Rechner, und das sogar mit Top Airflow, bis 40-50 Grad musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Gut dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich dachte eine SSD ist deutlich kühler weil die so wenig Strom verbraucht.



Die SSD ist auch kalt. Die Temperatur die ausgelesen wird ist NICHT die der SSD sondern die des Controllerchips. 

Und die ist im Idle in aller Regel irgendwo 5-15 °C über der Umgebungstemperatur je nach Belüftung. Wo genau ist aber völlig egal da unter 70°C alles völlig ok ist. Zu heiß kann er sowieso nicht werden ohne äußere Gewalt da SSDs dann eben drosseln. Von den M.2 kennt man das ja, da kanns eher passieren. Bei normalen SATA-SSDs ist der Controllerchip über ein Wärmeleitpad an das Gehäuse der SSD gekoppelt so dass der quasi nie zu heiß werden kann. Die Handvoll Watt Abwärme reichen niemals aus um das ganze SSD-gehäuse da auf 50+ °C aufzuheizen so dass der Chip über 70 kommen könnte.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Mir ist aber aufgefallen das die HDD immer wärmer wird. Die sitzt unter der Abdeckung vom Netzteil. Dieser Kanal. In einen kleine HDD Käfig. Hat ja das Gehäuse unten. Wir haben jetzt ca 25 Grad Raumtemperatur.  Die HDD ist bei 43 Grad.
In meinen alten Case hatte die maximal 40 Grad. Der HDD Käfig saß aber auch direkt vorm Gehäuselüfter.
Ab wann wird es für HDDs kritisch?


----------



## Torben456 (26. Mai 2018)

So ab 60-70 Grad


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Torben456 schrieb:


> So ab 60-70 Grad


Dann gehts ja. 
Ist gerade nochmal um 1 Grad gestiegen.
Ich könnte die Gehäuselüfter auch schneller einstellen. Aber dann ist es lauter. Mal gucken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2018)

Festplatten werden deswegen wärmer weil sie beim Nichtstun immer noch um die 5 W verbrauchen, SSDs dagegen deutlich unter 1 W.

Bei Festplatten gilt übrigens die regel "kühler ist besser" ausdrücklich NICHT. Es gibt riesige Statistiken von Serverfarmen die dahingehend Auswertungen gemacht haben. Das Ergebnis ist, dass Festplatten statistisch gesehen zwischen 35 und 45°C am längsten leben (weswegen sie in einem normalen Gehäuse nach längerer Laufzeit auch ziemlich genau da landen - das ist kein Zufall sondern Absicht). Sowohl mehr als auch weniger ist schlechter für die Lebensdauer.

ABER: Die Effekte sind sehr, sehr klein. In manchen Studien so klein dass es ins statistische Rauschen gerät. Bedeutet in der Praxis: Ob deine Festplatte 20, 30, 40 oder 50°C warm ist ist was ihre Lebensdauer angeht so gut wie völlig egal. 

Es gibt andere Umgebungsvariablen die einen viel viel größeren Einfluss auf die Lebensdauer einer HDD haben, beispielsweise Temperaturzyklen (anlassen oder auslassen ist viel besser als ständiges erwärmen und abkühlen), oder die relative Luftfeuchtigkeit (je feuchter desto schneller tot). Letzteres ist nach manchen Quellen zu urteilen der mit Abstand größte Risikofaktor. Sprich eine 50°C heiße knochentrockene HDD lebt höchstwahrscheinlich deutlich länger als eine 20°C warme in feuchterer Luft.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Die Festplatte ist eh schon alt. Habe ich ausn alten Rechner übernommen. Daten mehrfach gesichert. Hat mich trotzdem mal interessiert.
Habe jetzt per Asus Q-Fan Control die Gehäuselüfter und CPU Lüfter etwas schärfer eingestellt. Bringt schon etwas. 
Wenn es wärmer ist im Raum (auch in der EG Wohnung bwohl wir alles zu haben) passe ich das halt an. Dann ist es eben etwas lauter.
Letzte Möglichkeit wäre "Full speed".  Ne, das ist mir dann doch zu laut.

Edit: Aus irgendeinen Grund geht die HDD jetzt immer in den SLeep Zustand und hat 36 Grad. Ich hatte gar nichts umgestellt oder so. Hatte auch schon in den Energiespareinstellungen geguckt aber nichts gefunden.
Der Status ist laut CrystalDiskInfo soweit ok. Ich kann sie auch jederzeit wieder aufwekcen. Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wo man das einstellen kann.


----------

